# Making a VW electric terminal wire removal tool



## skippytdi (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Ya'll.
I've been having problems removing wires from terminals and finding a factory tool hasn't really worked either. I decided to make my own. Works quite well, awesome actually. Comments appreciated.
Here goes.
The finished product:








They are made of a thin spring type steel. The ease of finding the correct material is what makes this tool rather neat. You've been thinking about getting those new Bosch ICONS right? Well go ahead and rip this piece of steel out of the spine of your old 10 year old chattering wipers. Or perhaps you take care of your car, go to your cheapass neighbors house and convince him to change his wipers. Last resort, go to your local service station and ask them for a set of old wipers. Here is the steel in question:








Grind both sides of steel, about 1/2" to 5/8" deep. Use plenty of water, don't overheat the metal. The springiness of the metal is what makes this tool work, overheating it won't help this characteristic. The overal width of tool tip is a function of the "release gap" size of the terminal your working on. I made two sets. One for the smallest terminal gap i could find and one a bit larger so as not to overwork my more delicate set.








Bending of tool tip. If you find that the tool doesn't work that well when its done, playing with this angle will probably help. I started the bend about 1/8" from the tip end. 
















Cut handle of tool to comfortable length, make double bend as in first photo and make another one.
Tool in use: Angled tip faces actual terminal crimped on wire.
























Hold connector while slightly pulling wire and pressing down on both tools (or one tool if its held in by one tab)








Enjoi.

_Modified by skippytdi at 3:24 PM 4-8-2007_


_Modified by skippytdi at 4:53 PM 4-8-2007_


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Making a VW electric terminal wire removal tool (skippytdi)*

Thats nice, ive made the same ones a while ago and use them almost everyday at the shop. 
all mine have plastic handles
I went to Home Depot and got a cheap set of screwdrivers, removed the screwdriver, and heated the "tool" and sunk them into the plastic making a nice handle for them, then remove them and epoxy them in the holes you just made with the heated material


----------



## skippytdi (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Making a VW electric terminal wire removal tool (Sharp Shooter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sharp Shooter* »_Thats nice, ive made the same ones a while ago and use them almost everyday at the shop. 
all mine have plastic handles
I went to Home Depot and got a cheap set of screwdrivers, removed the screwdriver, and heated the "tool" and sunk them into the plastic making a nice handle for them, then remove them and epoxy them in the holes you just made with the heated material

Nice idea, though i wanted the whole assembly movable. I ended up sleaving the two handles in order to allow them to slide. Spartan, though they remind me of lock pick tools. This is the final evolution. If anyone needs a set i can make them for a reasonable fee.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Making a VW electric terminal wire removal tool (skippytdi)*

Nice job! Gotta try this!


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Making a VW electric terminal wire removal tool (flygliii)*

i bought the actual VW tool...though it was expensive..haha


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Making a VW electric terminal wire removal tool (mk2vrooom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vrooom* »_i bought the actual VW tool...though it was expensive..haha

Our mechanic laughed when I told him about this...nothing new he says, they make all sorts of little tools outta this stuff, and he has a small hill of old wipers available to go through...
So, I might be giving it a go this weekend or so...
I like the handle idea, too. I suppose if one was made long enough, it could still have the sliders _and_ fit into a screwdriver handle...


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Making a VW electric terminal wire removal tool (skippytdi)*

NICE
I have the Stahlwille Kabelex tool like you made. Also have the Stahlwille 1501 & 1502 for the different sizes of the round connectors in the fuse box plugs. But I still keep a stash of wiper blade pieces for the special applications.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Making a VW electric terminal wire removal tool (vwpieces)*


$80.65








$45.59








$713.85


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Making a VW electric terminal wire removal tool (atoson)*

yeah & before the lil bush presidency that was a $450 kit


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Making a VW electric terminal wire removal tool (vwpieces)*

Bump to keep it fresh and flavorful...


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Making a VW electric terminal wire removal tool (flygliii)*

I actually bought a Lisle one the other day, it seems OK, but I still plan on making this one... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

wwo thast rad, looks liekill be geting new whipers soon!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

where can you purchase the wire ends?
Will the tool work with the new style connectors?


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I don't know about the new style connectors, what do they look like? Or, do you have a part #?
You can get the double wide factory ones, very common on Mk2's, at the stealership, 2 fo them for about 3-4 bucks...BUT...they are already attached to a wire







and are very difficult to remove without killing them.
For the narrow ones, sciroccojim has them posted for pennies along with several other connectors and tons of wire...
Hope that helps...


----------

